# Horicon Marsh, Wisconsin



## pjpatterson (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm planing a goose hunt in wisconsin. And herd Horicon marsh is the place to go. Any body hunted there?


----------



## gonegoosey (Jul 2, 2004)

A big group of guys from Waterfowl USA go there every year and seam to had an excellent hunt every time! Check out the Waterfowl USA web site maybe there is some info on it there.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I use to hunt there all of the time, great area from the 3rd week of October until the end of November. The only thing that sucks is the tag system for geese and the blind rules within what is called the insensified zone. The land owners are usually pretty good about letting you have access to the birds but depending on the area some of the guides are locking up a lot of land.....

Have fun

:beer:


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm an hour and a half south of Horicon and hunted there a lot many years ago until the hunting got good all over the state so I do not go there anymore. Here is the scoop on it. You need to apply for the permits (which might be past due already). The state will not let you hunt in the Horicon Zone and the exterior part of the state at the same time, you have to apply for one or the other for the entire season. I believe they are going to give each person 4 tags this year for the Horicon Zone which you can only use 2 at a time there (the limit on birds this year is 2 a day so you will have to make 2 trips there). Don't worry about a place to hunt. If you get real close to the "intensive zone" there are farms all over that have signs on the road that say BLINDS FOR RENT and although some people reserve them there are a lot of places where you just walk into the barn and ask the farmer to rent one and they generally run around $10 for the morning.


----------

